# Need help pricing



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

What I am running is a S205bobcat with an enclosed sweeper. I have done some in the past but this year is really taking off - in regards to calls coming in for bid request. What is the norm out there for pricing. Figure per hour, per sq ftage, hourly, etc. Most of this sand and light debris. 50% of these lots I may get to stripe as well so it all goes hand in hand. Any info would be great.


----------

